# Think I Saw A Baby Albino Red At Bigals Mississauga



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys I just bought some massivore delight and a 2" jag and I think I saw a baby albino red belly. The albino was in a tank full of other red bellies which were all the size of pennies to nickles. All the other piranhas had spots on their bodies and a black spot on their tail. This one that I saw and think is an albino has no spots, not even a tail spot. It was completely white. It was healthy and swimming around but the only thing that I didnt see is a albino red pupil. I didnt have my camera and I wont have it til friday so I couldnt take any pics. I thought it was something cool to share. If you ever visit the BigAls in Mississauga you should try to see if its still there.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i have two things to say one if you "think" it was albino it probably wasnt albino two if it really is albino buy it and ill pay you a pretty little penny for it and pickup in person.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You bought a 2" jag & not what you think is a albino rbp. WTF! Ban him! Lol


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea...what Bruner said...That's going to a car dealership and saying "Can you move the Porche so I can get a better look at that SWEET 1989 civic with custom rust holes?"


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Fail


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

was thinking the same as bruner


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Kids these days. I woulda dipped that sukr outta there so fast! Probably a silver dollar. Lmao


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Kids these days. I woulda dipped that sukr outta there so fast! Probably a silver dollar. Lmao












we scared him off


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Could this in anyway be related to the pacu ID?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Fail


Wouldn't this qualify as a epic fail? No pic, bought a chiclid(as soc spells it, lmao)n not possibly one of the rarest piranha on EARTH.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Wouldn't this qualify as a epic fail? No pic, bought a chiclid(as soc spells it, lmao)n not possibly one of the rarest piranha on EARTH.
[/quote]


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

albinism.... they are f*cking obvious but i will show the normal and then the albino version since they tend to look similar to there normal counter part

normal:







albino:







normal:







albino:







normal:







albino:








albinos are not just light coloured animals


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Read the bottom (4th ) paragraph regarding spotting. http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/oddities_in_pygocentrus.html


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

bob351 said:


> albinism.... they are f*cking obvious but i will show the normal and then the albino version since they tend to look similar to there normal counter part
> 
> normal:
> View attachment 202252
> ...


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Ohh dear, not another Albino thread


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

. . . I didnt buy it because I didnt want it. I was there only to buy a Jag and I just happend to spot a piranha which I " thought" was a albino. If you guys think its rare go a head and check it out your selves, to tell you the truth I see more albino animals for sale than there normal counterparts these days. Plus I have no more tanks to use for it, all my tanks are being used for cichlids, 5 larger reds, 1 red pacu, 1 rhom, 1 florida soft shell turtle, 1 leopard gecko, 1 bearded dragon, 5 cariba which are coming in this week, breeder convicts, convict fry, solo jag and brine shrimp. Also its concerning a pet so I wouldnt count this as a epic fail, I only count pointless wars that cause the lost of innocent lives a epic fail. Also like I said before, I didnt have my camera with because I dont carry it around with me where ever I go because Im not into photography mostly because I suck at it.

NOW SUCK IT!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

bob351 said:


> albinism.... they are f*cking obvious but i will show the normal and then the albino version since they tend to look similar to there normal counter part










I know what a albino is, I have kept albino animals before. I even have an albino afircan friend, and on he's not a white man.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would love to see what your gonna do when all those pets are fully grown


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I would love to see what your gonna do when all those pets are fully grown


I already have it under control, but thanks for asking. Im going to keep my reds, cariba, jag and rhom for my self, the pacu will go to toronto zoo ( which I already worked something out with), Im going to sell off my lake malawi cichlids and the lizards are going to my brother when he moves out.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

That's nothing mate









I once saw an albino juvenile mermaid called Ariël, swimming around with a talking lobster. Too much beer, later I realised I was watching an old black and white tv


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

memento said:


> That's nothing mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, but no seriously I do have a albino black friend from Africa. Hes the 8th I've seen here in Mississauga.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I guess they landed with the same UFO as the albino pacuranhas









Oi look, it's an albino Bigfoot :


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

memento said:


> I guess they landed with the same UFO as the albino pacuranhas


LOL, whats a pacuranha? Alright I'll try to go get a pic of this thing tomorrow, if not tomorrow I'll have it up on Friday on this thread.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Allright, back ontopic please... we weren't talking about albino negroïds, of course they exist. For real that is, not Michael Jackson.

But you mentioned you saw an albino piranha and of course we are curious for pics.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Guys no kidding, I think I saw an albino piranha too, but I don't have a camera to take pics. Why don't you guys go to the store and see if its still there, if it isn't then it was probably sold. Oh ye, I went there to buy a 2" goldfish I called Shamoooooooooooo.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Common Sylar you had know you were going to get flamed for this...I mean why even make this thread without some kind of picture or something. Its not like everyone here can drive over to Big al's mississauga to see the thing.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

x2^^ this thread needs saving


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

and thats your attempt to save the thread *insert fail poster*


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

im callin it a day... P-fury is hating on me now


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Like I said before, I dont mind that the thread got flamed and Im not offended either. I said, I "thought" it looked like a albino but I also said there was no red pupil that most albinos have which made me question its albinoism. I dont carry a camera 24/7 or even when I go out, so its not really my fault I didnt take a pick. I made this thread to just share something I thought was interesting, you can interpet at this thread anyway you like, and like I said "ALL" feedback is appreciated and your free to post anything here you want because no one is stoping you. I dont need to save this thread and theres reason to save it. Thanks to everyone who replied, great to hear your feed back positive or not.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> im callin it a day... P-fury is hating on me now


sink or swim bitch and looks like use drownin


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bitch can't swim, she's gonna drown.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn you guys are brutal!!!


----------

